# "jolts" around incision area



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

3 days post PT, and since yesterday, I'm getting these weird electrical type of jolts or buzzy feelings in my chest and neck area, mostly when my hair hangs in my face or grazes the back of my neck. It's shockingly uncomfortable and freaks me out every time it happens (which is constant!)

Has anyone had something similar? A friend of mine who's had a zillion surgeries thinks it's nerve endings trying to repair, or firing. I don't want to bother my doctor again, but if it continues, I might have to take a car ride.

Ugh. I was prepared for the horror of post op, just not this added complication. It's a combo of painful, static and not sure how else to describe it.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't have that, but I had a lot of weird sensations in my neck post- surgery. My husband assisted with lots of neck surgeries (spine) and he said its very common to have a variety of strange sensations after an incision in made to the neck.

I know it's weird, but try not to fixate on it too much. Your body is in hormonal upheaval and everything feels weird, but it will settle down soon.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It is probably a nerve thing. I agree with joplin...try not to fixate on it too much. Can you tie your hair back so it happens less often?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

On second thought...you said it often happens when your hair hits your neck, which I envision happening when you turn your head. Is there a chance you are turning your head a little too far, or a little too quickly, thereby pulling on the stitches? Just a though.


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

I put my hair up in a sad little bun since yesterday, and the jolts have pretty much stopped. It's definitely from the hair. I wasn't turning my head too far, as I've kept it basically straight, and only turn with my shoulders. Had I known this would have happened, I'd have had a sassy bob cut before the surgery . But I'm trying to grow it out.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, buns can be sassy, too!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have my hair in a bun today and I like to think it looks sassy. 

I bet your hair was getting caught in the stitches. Now that I think about it, mine did a few times and it wasn't pleasant.


----------

